#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  As garotas da UnderLinux

## Sukkubus

Well, vamos ver se conseguimos descobrir quantas garotas estão cadastradas (ou visitando o fórum) aqui na UnderLinux?

:P 

Além de mim e da Toskinha, quem são as outras? 8)

----------


## Spelk

Tem a *narwen* também, que postou no tópico "Hello Meninas".

Mas tb só a vi essa vez....

----------


## Fernando

Snow_White e TUXzinha também

----------


## LenTu

tem a tatstutz aki do garimpar....

:wink: 

soh q ela posta mto poko... 8O

----------


## LenTu

vamu faze uma lista pra naum si perder...(ordem di comentario aki)

1. Sukkubus
2. narwen
3. Snow_White
4. TUXzinha 
5. thatstutz

:wink:

----------


## Sukkubus

> vamu faze uma lista pra naum si perder...(ordem di comentario aki)
> 
> 1. Sukkubus
> 2. narwen
> 3. Snow_White
> 4. TUXzinha 
> 5. thatstutz
> 
> :wink:


1. Sukkubus
2. Narwen
3. Snow_White
4. TUXzinha
5. thatstutz
6. Toskinha

Eu vi duas meninas online ontem... mas pelo visto, elas não deixaram mensagens no fórum :/

----------


## LenTu

i ae Sukkubus... como c feiz pra mudar o teu nick.... se foi com algum supremo senhor kaio... por favor dah um help ai pra mim pra q fike no meu nick soh 
*LenTu*


Ps.: Otro dia eu pedi e me disseram q soh se cadastrando dinovo  :Evil:  neh supremão ??? :wink:

----------


## Spelk

> i ae Sukkubus... como c feiz pra mudar o teu nick.... se foi com algum supremo senhor kaio... por favor dah um help ai pra mim pra q fike no meu nick soh 
> *LenTu*
> 
> 
> Ps.: Otro dia eu pedi e me disseram q soh se cadastrando dinovo  neh supremão ??? :wink:


Cara... não sei se foi assim, mas qdo vc está logado, logo acima desta página tem algumas opções (FAQ, Pesquisar, Grupos, Perfil, etc...)

Entra em Perfil e lá tem como mudar!!! :wink:

----------


## LenTu

po cara... jah tentei milhoes di vezes mudar... mas acho q soh moderadores conseguem cara... e como nossa Sukkubus viro moderadora.. ela teve poderes suficientes pra mudar... agora eu um simples sayadin.... :wink: :wink: :wink: 

o psy uma vez me disse q soh eu me cadastrando dinovo... se for assim 100 condições... num kero ter q floodar 200 posts dinovo... hauhauahua.... :lol: :lol: 

se descobrir qq coisa falae....

----------


## Fernando

> i ae Sukkubus... como c feiz pra mudar o teu nick.... se foi com algum supremo senhor kaio... por favor dah um help ai pra mim pra q fike no meu nick soh 
> *LenTu*
> 
> 
> Ps.: Otro dia eu pedi e me disseram q soh se cadastrando dinovo :evil: neh supremão ??? :wink:


Eu falei sim LenTu, acontece que o Scorpion editou direto no db o nick dela, ta vendo ae o VIP mode ahn? heheh

obs.: Nao será feito denovo, foi um caso aparte porque deu problema no banco de dados, entao teria que mudar de qualquer forma.

----------


## LenTu

auahuahauhua.... eh to vendo.... vo ter q virar moderador di alguma coisa pra mudar esse raio di nick.... tudu bem q eh frescura mas tah limpo.... 

vo virah moderador do games... auahuaahuahua... unica coisa q eu presto memo.... 

:wink: :wink: :wink: 

mas pelo jeito vai ser impossivel memo eu mudar essa poha.. intaum continuemos com o topico antes q a propria Sukkubus feche...
____________________________________
1. Sukkubus
2. Narwen
3. Snow_White
4. TUXzinha
5. thatstutz
6. Toskinha

qm dah mais ... ????(votos)

----------


## Sukkubus

> i ae Sukkubus... como c feiz pra mudar o teu nick.... se foi com algum supremo senhor kaio... por favor dah um help ai pra mim pra q fike no meu nick soh 
> *LenTu*
> 
> Ps.: Otro dia eu pedi e me disseram q soh se cadastrando dinovo  neh supremão ??? :wink:


Olha, eu mudei por necessidade, então, me chamem de Sukkubus, please, esqueçam o outro nick  :Smile: 
(eu espero que alguém saiba o significado :twisted :Smile:  

Para mudar, só o Scorpion mesmo... Eu falei pra ele, ele verá seu caso  :Smile:  É trabalhoso ficar trocando os nicks, por isso ele vai ver o que pode fazer, tá?  :Smile:

----------


## LenTu

eskenta naum.... no meu caso eh soh charme mesmo.... huahauahua
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
mas q um dia eu mudo eu mudo.... aahuahuaha

1. Sukkubus
2. Narwen
3. Snow_White
4. TUXzinha
5. thatstutz
6. Toskinha

----------


## Fernando

> (eu espero que alguém saiba o significado :twisted:)


Voce eh fã de Inkubus?

----------


## Spelk

> Postado originalmente por Sukkubus
> 
> (eu espero que alguém saiba o significado :twisted 
> 
> 
> Voce eh fã de Inkubus?


Boua psy...

Vamos tomar cuidado pro papo naum ficar quente... Sabe como é, Sukkubus, Inkubus...

:twisted: Esses demonios são o bicho... he he he... :twisted:

----------


## Inkubus

Saudações...

já q ak no fórum temos uma skkubus resolvi aparecer pra fazer companhia e completar o quadro de demoninhos...

 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

olá skkubus... vai me dar as boas vindas ?????
a propósito será q alguém ak sabe o significado dos nossos nomes ou vamos deixar a galera no mistério ????

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## Fernando

> Boua psy...
> 
> Vamos tomar cuidado pro papo naum ficar quente... Sabe como é, Sukkubus, Inkubus...
> 
> :twisted: Esses demonios são o bicho... he he he... :twisted:


O_o

----------


## Spelk

Fala sério... Agora apareceu o Inkubus...

Q q é isso??? Daqui a pouco vão solicitar q seja aberto um novo forum, só q agora sobre *BRUXARIA*

he he he...

Quem mais (demonio) vai aparecer ainda???

8O Num vai aparecer ninguém do "bem" não???


Ops!!! Qual era o assunto do tópico msm??? :roll:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Fala sério... Agora apareceu o Inkubus...
> 
> Q q é isso??? Daqui a pouco vão solicitar q seja aberto um novo forum, só q agora sobre *BRUXARIA*
> 
> he he he...
> 
> Quem mais (demonio) vai aparecer ainda???
> 
> 8O Num vai aparecer ninguém do "bem" não???
> ...


Eu sou do bem, Spelk... :roll:

----------


## ghsele

Olá a todos !!
Acho que sou mais nova alma feninina cadastrada aki no site !! :wink: 

To ainda no comecinhu da minha vida no Linux mas keru aprender muitoooooooo com vcs !!!  :Embarrassment: ops: 

T++++++

----------


## LenTu

vc tem mto o que aprender com a gente....

Woooahahhaaha... !!!!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

brincadeiras a parte... seja bem vinda.... qto mais usuarios(as) linux aparecerem melhor pro linux melhor pra comunidade.... 

em nome da comunidade lhe dou as boas vindas e qq duvida... postae filhota... 


:lol:

----------


## LenTu

PS.: Por um acaso esse do teu lado eh o * ODBC* ??? 

:wink:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Olá a todos !!
> Acho que sou mais nova alma feninina cadastrada aki no site !! :wink: 
> 
> To ainda no comecinhu da minha vida no Linux mas keru aprender muitoooooooo com vcs !!! ops: 
> 
> T++++++


Seja bem-vinda, ghsele  :Smile:  
Qualquer dúvida, pode me contatar  :Smile:

----------


## nozey

Olha so rapaiz. Não sabia que havia tantas mulheres nesse mundo nao.
Bom ... eh sempre um prazer tê-las(ta escrito certo?) ao nosso lado. #)
Sukkubus e Inkubus eu nem sei o que significa , e nem quero ficar na curiosidade ... entao conta ai vai! =)

PS: Malz ae me entrometer na conversa. =/

----------


## ghsele

OiOi

Realmente ....este é o OBDC ... meu namo ....  :Embarrassment: ops: 
por causa dele que aprendi mais sobre o Linux ..... já que agora aki em casa Windows tá proibido ...ehehehehe

----------


## odbc

> OiOi
> 
> Realmente ....este é o OBDC ... meu namo .... ops: 
> por causa dele que aprendi mais sobre o Linux ..... já que agora aki em casa Windows tá proibido ...ehehehehe


Amor, 

Bem vinda e TE AMO!!!!

----------


## LenTu

> Amor, 
> 
> Bem vinda e TE AMO!!!!


Issu num eh taum romaaaaaaaaaaanticu !?!?!?!?!?

linux formando casais... e detonando windows...... eh issu ae... !!!



:roll: :wink:

----------


## Eye

Semana do dia dos namorados... descobrimos o primeiro casal do fórum  :Smile:

----------


## Spelk

> Semana do dia dos namorados... descobrimos o primeiro casal do fórum


É isso ae *Eye*, será q existe mais algum nesse fórum???

Acho dificil, já q a maioria de nós somos homens!!! he he he... :wink:

----------


## Eye

> Acho dificil, já q a maioria de nós somos homens!!! he he he... :wink:


Isso é, meu... 8O

----------


## Jim

O LOCO!!! Além de bem vinda, saiba que vc já tem um fã (não leve a mal ODBC :-D)

Já havia fica "DE CARA" no outro tópico que ele falou de vc....

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...wtopic&t=14098


Parabéns e Seja Muito Bem Vinda!

Qualquer dúvida posta ae....

----------


## Fernando

> Isso é, meu... 8O


true... ;]

----------


## odbc

Já estamos juntos a quase 2 anos e nos conhecemos pelo ICQ...bom mais isso naum pode se estender mto né se naum os moderadores vaum fechar este tópico....

Mas mesmo assim seria legal saber se existe mais casais aki na UNL!!!!

----------


## 1c3m4n

Hahahha tem pelo menos mais um casal no forum sim :roll:

----------


## ghsele

> O LOCO!!! Além de bem vinda, saiba que vc já tem um fã (não leve a mal ODBC :-D)
> 
> Já havia fica "DE CARA" no outro tópico que ele falou de vc....
> 
> https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...wtopic&t=14098
> 
> 
> Parabéns e Seja Muito Bem Vinda!
> 
> Qualquer dúvida posta ae....


Valeu as "Boas Vindas" ehehe

Realmente comecei a namorar com a ODBC por causa da internet e assuntos comuns "Linux" já que moro em Jonville e ele em Sampa. Ele agora está aki em Joinville Tb :-))

Ainda estou engatinhando ... apenas sou MUITOOOOOOO CURIOSSAAA por isso fico fuçando nas máquinas pricipalmente no trampo...erhehe

Milhares de dúvidas irão surgir ...  :Big Grin:  

Brigadão !!

----------


## hez4el

Do que era esse tópico mesmo...?
Será q alguém lembra a lista das garotas pra recaptular tudo denovo.
Sukkubus e Inkubus, pergutaram se num ia aparecer ninguém do bem,
quem disse que voces são do mal hein :wink: ?
Eu por exemplo levo nome de anjo mas só o nome.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Ahh bem vinda ghsele. O odbc tem sorte de ter uma namorada
que se interesse por linux também... :lol:

----------


## Jim

> Hahahha tem pelo menos mais um casal no forum sim :roll:


E qual seria? Curiooooooooooooooooooso..... :-D

(o Psy e a Sukkubus andavam num clima alguns dias atrás :-))

----------


## Spelk

> (o Psy e a Sukkubus andavam num clima alguns dias atrás :-))


Opa!!! Então a garota mais "cobiçada" deste fórum (acho) já tah se "arrumando"??? he he he... :twisted: 

Povo malvado... Já vão tirando conclusôes... he he he...

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Povo malvado... Já vão tirando conclusôes... he he he...


Heheheh soh falo uma coisinha :lol: leiam minha assinatura

"Acho que o namorado da Sukkubus deve ter um ciúmes dela..." :roll:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Acho que o namorado da Sukkubus deve ter um ciúmes dela... :roll:


Que namorado, lc3_m4n? 8O 

A propósito, o Psy tem namorada e é apaixonadíssimo... 8) 

Vou criar um tópico sobre o dia dos namorados aqui na parte das GiRLS... quem sabe aparece mais algum romance provocado pelo Linux por ae... hehehehe  :Wink:

----------


## 1c3m4n

Ueh pq vcs acham q eu falei da minha assinatura hehehehehe :twisted: :roll:

----------


## Jim

Puta 1c3.... como eu não me toquei antes cara!!! tá praticamente DITO na sua assinatura.... ahsudhauUHAUIHdiuhas...... pqp!!!

OOOOOOOO Sukkubus... fisgou o cara, hein?

Galera, é como disse o 1c3, tá praticamente o nome do cara na assinatura, huashduaishduias............ :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

----------


## 1c3m4n

Huaheuahuehaeu po galera leia direito  :Smile: 
chega num vou dar + pista nenhuma :roll:
seu eu contar como vcs vao conseguir calcular o desconhecido? aheuhauehuaehuaehua :lol:

----------


## Sukkubus

8O

Opa... virou bingo isso daqui? o pessoal fazendo palpite sobre quem a "Sukkubus" está namorando?

:lol: 

Mas e a Plugada, não tem namorado? :lol:

----------


## 1c3m4n

Hmmm sera que temos mais um casal aqui???

----------


## Plugada

Olá, amigos está no ar o clima de amor no fórum, e pelo visto casais estão se revelando que bom, a união do casal em linux sempre é bem vinda rs(risos). Bom boa sorte então aos casais.

Beijox

Plugada

----------


## LenTu

Seja bem vinda Plugada....

traga suas amigas pro linux tb... com certeza elas serão mto bem vindas... pode ter certeza... 

:wink: :lol:

----------


## Fernando

> Postado originalmente por 1c3_m4n
> 
> Acho que o namorado da Sukkubus deve ter um ciúmes dela... :roll:
> 
> 
> Que namorado, lc3_m4n? 8O 
> 
> A propósito, o Psy tem namorada e é apaixonadíssimo... 8) 
> 
> Vou criar um tópico sobre o dia dos namorados aqui na parte das GiRLS... quem sabe aparece mais algum romance provocado pelo Linux por ae... hehehehe


EEEee laiá.... ;]

----------


## 1c3m4n

> EEEee laiá.... ;]


Hahahah e vai falar q num eh ?? deixa ela ver isso heheeh  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando

Vamos ter que cancelar aquele chopp entao Sukkubus....
Ai ai =(

E sim, eu sou apaixonadíssimo como voces dizem ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

> Vamos ter que cancelar aquele chopp entao Sukkubus....
> Ai ai =(


E eu posso saber pq, Psy?  :Wink:

----------


## mistymst

eh o psy e a isa :>
pow vcs sao farra e eu nao posso ir em nenhuma hehe  :Smile:  complicado assim...

----------

